# LiveView flash trigger issue



## Viggo (Nov 28, 2013)

Hi guys!

I have a manual lens and I use wireless flash triggered by Elinchrom Skyports. My flash does not fire when in LV, anyone know why or perhaps have a workaround? I can't go out of LV after focusing, because then the shot is oof when I push the button.

Thanks!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 28, 2013)

Disable the live view silent shooting mode. Shooting menu 4, it's set to Mode 1 by default.


----------



## Viggo (Nov 28, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Disable the live view silent shooting mode. Shooting menu 4, it's set to Mode 1 by default.



EPIC! Thanks Neuro, I would have probably opened the trigger before thinking to change that, lol!


----------

